
VircorX: Unifying messaging and organizer for family and friends - spinorX
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/vircorx/id1341267683
======
spinorX
I have been working on integrating messaging and organizer with focus on
families and close friends. You can chat, create checklists, events,
reminders, notes and share them in the same app. Currently I am in tuning the
app towards retention mode.

It is available on iOS app store:
[https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/vircorx/id1341267683](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/vircorx/id1341267683)

Bare bones landing page at: [https://vircorx.com](https://vircorx.com)

Would love to hear any feedback at: vircorX.feedback@spinorx.com

